# Drop Away Rest for Bow Madness XS



## bowmtn (Mar 24, 2009)

I put a g5 expert II on my wives pse only took a few shots to get it tuned, it does like a high nock point like a lot of single cam bows. also you might want to invest in a good quality string on it the factory one was not very good.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Rest*

The bow I got was from Matt at Fury X and it came with their custom strings - so I should be good to go. I heard a lot of great things about them on here - and I like what I am hearing. I appreciate your feedback on the rest - I will try that one out.


----------

